# Photoshop PlugIn/Filter wo installieren?



## maaary (29. März 2005)

Ich weiß nich wo das Thema hingehört...
Habe ein Problem,undzwar hab ich nen PlugIn für PS , Squizz nennt sich das. Nur wo soll ich das jetzt hinplatzieren damit es auch auftaucht wenn ich zu den Filtern gehe. Sehe keinen einzigen der so heißt und ich hab das Teil auch schon im Plugin -Ordner. Was mache ich denn falsch? Sad Bin gleich am verzweifeln...


----------



## Nico (29. März 2005)

=> Zusatzmodule


----------



## maaary (29. März 2005)

hm,was genau meinst du damit?


----------



## Nico (29. März 2005)

maaary hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hm,was genau meinst du damit?



Na in den Ordner "Zusatzmodule" kopieren


----------



## FlowFlo (29. März 2005)

maaary hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hm,was genau meinst du damit?



Er meint du musst die sachen in den OrdnerZusatzmodule packen.
Der Ordner könnte heißen:"c:\Programme\Photoshop 7.0\*Zusatzmodule*

Das müsste doch ganz klar sein oder?


----------

